# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Πωλειται πληκτρολογιο Proteus RFID

## Kostas852456

Πωλείται πληκτρολόγιο proteus rfid λευκό 55 ευρώ  (λόγο το ότι θέλω να πάρω μαύρο) σαν καινούριο δουλεύει άψογα πλήρως λειτουργικό. πληροφορίες inbox.

----------

